# Yeast infection??



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I remember a couple years ago Maria had this same problem and someone told me it was a yeast infection. Now Wiski (Maria's last doeling) has it. Her vulva is red and irritated and looks like it could start bleeding. The tip of it. She flags alot and I know it itches and bothers her. If I remember correctly I used a dollar brand yeast infection cream on Maria and it seemed to get better. She is completely healthy other than that. 

Any other thoughts or solutions that sound better? Oh, she should be due in June or July sometime if she is bred. The buck ran with her from the first of Jan through the end of Feb.

TIA!


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

No advice for you... but I am sure interested in what others have to say about this.

I have never heard of a goat with a yeast infection before. I feel sorry for her. 

I am always learning new stuff on this site. This site is so cool!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No clue, but just putting it on the vulva wouldn't do much good, I would try to get the cream one and use the applicator and see if you can get it in the vagina also. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

If it's a vaginal yeast infection...yes, the el cheapo miconazole will work. If it's a UTI then Penn-G will work. 6.6cc/100# and won't hurt the fetuses.
IF there are tiny pustulas around the anus and vulva... I used AMMENS medicated powder on a doe with this, this past year. Active ingred. is 9.1% Zinc Oxide. I *thought* it might have been staph...so I cleaned with Chlorhexidine/water and dried good. Nope, not one bit of relief and still switching tail. Then I remembered this AMMENS powder~ when my grandmother died we cleaned out her apt. and this was in the med. cabinet. It expired in '81, and she died two years ago. THAT stuff worked like a charm! Within 12 hrs. the skin looked so much better and in 24 hrs. the pustulas were dried up! I thought NO WAY can I find this stuff..but, good ole' Wal-Mart has it on the shelf! And I have a new bottle in the barn.

Anway, hope this rambling helps, :blush
Kaye


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Yep I am using the cream with the applicator. I haven't used the applicator on her but I did swab around in her vagina a little bit with a glob of the cream on my gloved finger. Think that would work instead of using the applicator? She seemed to feel a little better after I used it. I have had yeast infections before and I feel her pain, the stuff does help it feel better. 

Thanks for the info Kaye! That is a good find.


----------

